# Why is equestrian stuff so expensive?



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

What the heck riding helmet are you looking at that's $350? I got a very nice one for 40.

You have to pick and choose what you need. Do you NEED riding jeans? The price is the reason I don't have any. Things can be reasonable, you just have to hunt for them. Horse.com and Chick's saddlery often have very good prices for pretty good products.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com

and there are many, many more.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Ebay is your friend! lol

Also stop looking for the expensive stuff. Greenhawk usually has packages. This is a ladies package but i'm sure if you talked to them they would do a mens package. Back to Lessons Package - Ladies | DRC0080 | Greenhawk

Also you don't need the $300 helmet. You can get a beautiful and comfortable Ovation helmet for $45.Ovation® Protégé Helmet - Ovation Riding You can get breeches for $80 Black Label Breech – Men’s | DRC6346 | Greenhawk

Just a start anyway. Also you don't _need_ the equestrian jeans. They are made for being in the saddle all day every day. Unless you are on a working ranch or training horses you will be fine. I ride in my Levi's all the time and they last me even when I was riding 3 - 5 horses a day 6 days a week.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Well, I often wonder why Doctors are so expensive, 3 min. with a Doctor and they charge you 140.00 :lol::lol::lol:

Seems to be true with lot of Sports, tennis shorts 60.00, regular shorts 9.00

Golf Shirt 75.00, Similar Style Shirt for casual wear 20.00

.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Shoebox said:


> What the heck riding helmet are you looking at that's $350? I got a very nice one for 40.


The GPA Speed is $625 :lol: GPA Speed Air Evolution Helmet | DRC6274 | Greenhawk


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Who says you have to buy it?

While in some cases, you "get what you pay for" in terms of quality and comfort, many (if not most) products marketed to equestrians are quite marked up. In terms of clothing, there are many places where you can find a pair of decent breeches for under $50. You'll save even more money if you buy second-hand, and there are many online resources where you're likely to find someone who is selling what you're looking for.

Some things you will want to invest the money in. When it comes to safety and/or comfort (ie. for tack and helmets), you really want to ensure that you buy something that is well-made, funtional, and suits your needs. However, that doesn't mean you need to go spend $350 on a Charles Owen helmet if you're just beginning lessons. However, do expect to pay somewhere in the $100-$150 range for a decent, well-fitting helmet (unless of course, you're one of the lucky people who fit an even less expensive helmet!)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I ride in Thrift Store jeans that run from $2-10. No stains, no holes, just outgrown by someone and passed on.

My helmet is Troxel, and cost me $48 _including_ an upgrade to it's basic version and a design on the cover.

My boods are RedHead and cost me $40. I walk, ride, slosh through mud, muck, and run in them.

My shirts are just old t-shirts, not wrinkled or holey but likely to have a bit of horse snot on them.

And you know what? My horse don't know the difference at all  she rides the same whether I'm in my Sunday bests or trash clothes that I use for chucking bales of hay. You can avoid becoming poor by realizing that riding is more than the brand on your underwear tag


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

You get what you pay for where a lot of things are concerned. Saddles, bridles, most leather products, etc. and some riding gear. Not in the sense that your regular, lower priced riding stuff is bad, but in the sense that some of the expensive expensive stuff can turn 'poor tastes' into 'rich tastes' easily :lol:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh just to add... though I am sure it goes without saying. Never buy a helmet used. Its one of those things you just don't skimp on. And avoid the Troxel helmets as the harness on them is known to become loose during your ride. I am a huge fan of Ovation helmets. I have one of the "upgraded" versions so I can use it showing. I only paid $120 for it and it looks great. Its light as a feather and well ventilated for riding in the heat and the liner can be removed to wash it when it gets stinky and sweaty lol.

Ideally I would have the GPA Speed Air but I haven't robbed a bank recently and have more important places to spend the money haha.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did NEED those Rock47 jeans and I do NEED another pair!!! Because they are prrrreeetttyy... and husband likes my butt in them.....


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

I think it might be due to some combination of these things:

A relatively small customer pool may mean materials are more expensive for manufacturers because they don't benefit from massive purchasing power. I'm pretty sure there aren't huge profit margins for most companies. Items have to stand up to way more wear and tear than most other clothing does and you generally do see a huge difference in durability between $100 breeches and $400 breeches because the fabrics, cuts, and stitching are different. Equestrian clothing, particularly breeches, have much more detailed tailoring than most normal clothes. 

And because it's accepted in the equestrian world - we'll pay it! I have $400 breeches but I would never buy $400 pants to wear to work because it's a completely different mentality and my work pants don't get worn, stretched, rubbed, covered in sweat, etc. for hours at a time and they don't have to be washed so much. As much as equestrian items are ultimately for pleasure, they are also utilitarian, which I think justifies the spending for a lot of people, including me - you really *do* need a comfortable helmet, you really *do* need boots, you really can't get the same experience you have in stiff Konigs from Ariats or less expensive brands, you really do need breeches that won't fall apart after 6 months, you really do need polos in technical fabrics if you don't want to burst into flames in July or end up soaking wet. There aren't a lot of good alternatives. Every time I've tried to be thrifty by buying less expensive items I've regretted it - badly cut clothes, seams unravelling after 3 months, boots turning to butter when I need them to be stiff, etc. Right now I'm regretting not buying a ventilated helmet because I didn't want to spend the extra money. But at least if I fall off I will have an excuse to get a new one.

I suggest buying used equipment if you have a limited budget and ordering some items from Europe where prices can be more reasonable on certain things. I'm sure there are less expensive brands that have good products, but I have not had very good luck finding them. Save your money and buy one or two really good things vs. 5 okay things.

Edited to add: if you are only riding once or twice a week you do not need to worry so much about durability. Once you start riding 5 days a week or multiple horses per day then you might need to spend a bit more to make things last longer.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I did NEED those Rock47 jeans and I do NEED another pair!!! Because they are prrrreeetttyy... and husband likes my butt in them.....


Denim Express has them for 57.00 to 70.00 depending on style, thats not too bad for fancy jeans

.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Totally going to check them out!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Buy used! There are a few things you should get new, like a helmet, as someone else pointed out. However, Craigslist and eBay are both decent places to find people selling their old equipment for whatever reason. Keep your eyes peeled. As you spend years riding, you accumulate a LOT of random horse stuff. I don't know how I got have the junk I have lol


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Why is equestrian stuff so expensive? Because people are willing to pay it. The market charges what people will pay.

I refuse to pay it.

-1 pair Riding Sport breeches from Dover: $59 on sale. Most comfy things I can own - better than my PJ's!
-1 pair Kerrits riding tights for those really hot days: $29 on closeout from Dover.
-Ovation helmet (I never buy used helmets - it's my brain we're talking about!) - $59 at the local feed store with their newspaper coupon.
-Ariat paddock boots: $19 incl shipping on eBay ($129 new)
-Tailored, leather Riding Sport half-chaps: $49 on Dover closeouts ($129 full-price). I save them for my fancy days jumping fancy horses. Sometime you just want to look cool.
-Ariat full-grain super-tough, padded, half-chaps for trail-riding through brush and trees that will tear my legs up: ($29 at the local consignment store).
-1 Kerrits really cool purple cap with tiny stampeding horses on it to hide my helmet-head after a sweaty day on the trail - priceless! (actually $15 on a feed-store 5:00am super-sale).
- 2 mint condition Passier eventing saddles from the late 70's/early 80's. $300 and $75, respectively. ($2000+ new). Why 2? Because they're beautiful works of true craftsmanship. My husband calls them a fetish. I call them art. And a Stubben. And a Kieffer... And a Collegiate. Because 1 is never enough.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

You need to do your research before buying items - I just got a new pair of jodphurs for $30 including shipping with tags that are $89 in the shops. All because the lady brought the wrong size and lost her receipt so they were sitting in the wardrobe. 

There is also a beautiful saddle on Facebook fully mounted gorgeous leather for $900 that would easily be $2500 if you brought it new.

If you shop around everything doesn't HAVE to be expensive.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think I've ever paid more than about $10 for my riding pants. I get stretchy jeans off the clearance rack at Kmart and Walmart. Even $10 is a little high. My "buy price" is around $7 unless they are super nice. They are liable to get snagged on a limb and get ripped up anyway so why spend a bunch on them? Riding shirts..... 3 for $10 t-shirts from the drug store. Boots.... from Kmart or Walmart. Helmet, Troxel $50. 

Where I don't skimp is feed and tack. I buy the best hay I can afford and have been known to buy $100 bits just because I think my horses might like it better (when really they are perfectly content with what they already have). I LOVE quality tack, and although I will also use cheap stuff, I tend to buy quality whenever I can. I take pride in my tack but not myself. :lol:

Like anything else, wherever there is money, there will be someone selling the latest and greatest fancy things for those who want and can afford the best. But that doesn't mean the best is always necessary.

It's like horses. There are $100,000 horses and free horses. And everything in-between.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Well, I often wonder why Doctors are so expensive, 3 min. with a Doctor and they charge you 140.00 :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


How true! When you become a doctor you can afford nice riding equipment. :lol:


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Because we'll pay? Horses are notoriously expensive which means theoretically the majority of owners have a decent, likely above average, income. Not true everywhere and in all cases but in my experience it's reasonably common. Less so in the country crowd. 

It's also that horse stuff is only horse stuff. It's not something that can be mass produced, re-branded and repackaged and sold to a range of markets. It's for horse people and that's pretty much it. As you get higher in your discipline you'll require more exclusive gear and the cost will go up. 

It's not really that bad. Your examples are a bit over the top. I think around here you can pick up a helmet, new, for about $60, and it's not a bad one. Same with jodhpurs, about $50 maybe, sometimes less. You can get riding boots for $60 too, but to be honest that's less than I pay for any shoes. You can also buy a halter for around $10, same with a lead. Brushes under $10, and you can get cheap rugs under $100. 

So it's not so bad really. It's only when you start saying "oh I need this brand, and this special thing" that stuff gets expensive. But if you were a competitive bike rider I imagine you'd spend hundreds on your helmet too. And bikes can cost much more than horses. 

That's fine, when I buy things for horse riding that I am going to use long term I always try to get the best I can. But it's a choice I make. I have one set of show stuff, but otherwise just ride in jeans and my everyday riding boots (which actually cost more than my show ones... so what). I try and buy good quality halters and leads and rugs that I won't need to replace and that I won't want to replace, I get what I want first time and it works out cheaper in the long run. 

What I don't get though.. saddle pads. Why are they so expensive? Why are some like $300+? And why are they so nice?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am glad NBeventer mentioned about the helmets being something to not do used. Nor would I use a bike helmet. get the correct , well fitted helmet. figure 40 to 80$ for a basic, but protective model. It's worth it to get one that's comfy.

The rest of your gear you can kind of make do. First see how committed you are to this hobby before you invest a ton of money. I like good boots, breeches and a middle quality half chap, something I highly recommend for English riding.

the reason it's so expensive is that there is a lot of "cache" to having the right looking gear, for one thing. And, a pair of breeches is harder to make than just a pair of pants. materials and labor do make the cost go up. 

as for show shirts? I cannot figure out WHERE they got off asking what they do for the EXACT same shirt that you buy for half the price as just a regular "shirt".


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Because they know they can lol. But I'm definitely a huge fan of eBay for this reason.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i got back into riding recently after a 12 year hiatus and had to get the essentials at as low a price as possible. single parent income here!

boots - $45
helmet - $80 (International brand, the only one that didn't smoosh my forehead out of many I tried on).
breeches - $40

boots and breeches came from Greenhawk. helmet came from my local mom n pop type vet/tack/feed, etc supply store.

i ALWAYS check the clearance section and sales specials of stores, both online and in person. you never know what you'll find that will work perfectly for a much lower price.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

plomme said:


> ...you really *do* need boots, you really can't get the same experience you have in stiff Konigs from Ariats...


Probably not, but can you run a mile with your horse in stiff boots? Comfortably? Or hike a few miles if you can't ride the horse for some reason?



> ...you really do need breeches that won't fall apart after 6 months...


Why do you need breeches? Lots of people ride in jeans (per the comments here), while I like lightweight sweat pants. 



> ...you really do need polos in technical fabrics if you don't want to burst into flames in July or end up soaking wet.


If I can hike & bike comfortably in a t-shirt, why can't I ride comfortably in one? I'm burning a lot fewer calories on the horse.


----------



## equestrianfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

in helmets, don't skimp. Most other things are bought cheap second hand or subbed for jeans and a t shirt. Safety is priority. And yeah eventing and jumping helmets can be up to 1 K but most are under $250. Try business from the entrepreneur angle, have a yard sale.
Hope this helps


----------



## dapples and greys (Jun 21, 2013)

A good quality helmet is important but won't be cheap. You don't need "equestrian" jeans though lol you can ride in plain jeans


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

futuredoctor said:


> Honestly... $150 for a pair of pants? How am I supposed to afford this stuff?
> 
> Bike Helmet:
> $0 (through free community programs) - $35
> ...


Some things are expensive because they can be.
You can find a good, certified riding helmet for around $40.
You can ride in regular jeans. Some people just don't like certain aspects of regular jeans.

You need to learn how to shop smart and spend more on things important to you and for safety. Buying used also often means your be able to get nicer brands than you would if you were buying new.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

To make it even worse, since I'm in the male riders market, it's even tighter. It's much harder to find good deals on eBay when you have to search for "medium men's riding breeches".

^Edit.... just realized. lol @ "since I'm in the male riders market, it's even tighter". didn't come out the way I had planned.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

futuredoctor said:


> To make it even worse, since I'm in the male riders market, it's even tighter. It's much harder to find good deals on eBay when you have to search for "medium men's riding breeches"..


A few brands that I love for male breeches:

Tuffrider Pro
Tailored Sportsman

I usually ride in Tuffrider Pro's, they look like the more expensive Tailored Sportsman breeches but are much cheaper and just as durable. You can find the Tuffrider Pro's on eBay for less than $100 which is a pretty good deal.


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

What about Devonaire?

You can get these for $25

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Devonaire-M...047?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d4090290f


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> Probably not, but can you run a mile with your horse in stiff boots? Comfortably? Or hike a few miles if you can't ride the horse for some reason?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing we do different disciplines  I can't imagine riding in jeans, they would be extremely uncomfortable, would destroy my saddle and my legs, and be way too hot. I don't need to run or hike in my boots, I just need to ride and while it's possible to ride in sneakers, it certainly doesn't help me in any way. When I ride I burn way more calories than when I hike or bike - I'm never as sweaty and disgusting as when I do hard training in summer.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

go to a store. try on helmets. when you find one that fits you well, that you like write down the model number and the size. then go to ebay and find it new and see if you can beat the store price. 

There are excellent helmets for about 50 bucks. I wear a Tipperary Sportster. I wish I could afford a OneK but I can't right now. I will though. 

But buy a new helmet. Don't buy a used one. A helmet is only good for one fall, then it's not right. I've read this and heard this, doesn't make sense but why take a chance. As one instructor asked me:

"how much is your brain worth?" 

buy the best helmet you can afford. Your brain is worth a lot. 

boots can be bought used. pants/breeches can be used. buy em on ebay. buy em from other riders. go to horse fairs etc. you don't need anything but a good helmet and shoes with a hard heel. that's it. the rest comes with time. 

ANYTHING can be used but a helmet. Buy a new one.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Last thing and this is REALLY important - you MUST try on helmets. They have different models and sizes because heads are shaped very differently. You want one that is firmly seated on your skull....not rambling around or clutching at you where you want to take it off. You want one you feel comfortable wearing for long stretches. 

Bike helmet is not the same. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. What you need is a riding helmet that fits your head like kid gloves fit your hands.

You might want a pair of gloves too. I used to use gardening gloves. the snug kind with leather palms. But they have supercheap riding gloves with those little grippy rubber nubs on them. LOVE the gloves. They have saved me a few times!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

plomme said:


> I'm guessing we do different disciplines  I can't imagine riding in jeans, they would be extremely uncomfortable, would destroy my saddle and my legs, and be way too hot.


I can't quite understand why you think they would be extremely uncomfortable, or would destroy your saddle. Have you ever tried riding in jeans? Millions of people have. Ever actually seen a saddle that'd been destroyed by riding in jeans? Or are you maybe believing marketing hype of the sort that gets people to buy giant SUVs & pickups because they're safer (they aren't), or causes a certain type of bicycle rider to dress like they're being sponsored in the Tour de France?

Hot, I can somewhat agree with. That's partly why I wear the lightweight sweats for riding, as well as hiking &c.



> I don't need to run or hike in my boots, I just need to ride and while it's possible to ride in sneakers, it certainly doesn't help me in any way.


I don't ride in sneakers, but in Ariat Terrain boots, which are quite comfortable enough for long hikes and light running. I do walk or jog some distance with my horse on just about every ride. (Gives both of us a break, and me some exercise - the only times I've broken a sweat on a horse is when it's so hot I'd be sweating in a lawn chair.) 

Remember, the OP here is not an advanced rider training for serious competition. He's a beginning rider. Why should he buy competition-quality gear when he may decide he has no urge to compete, but likes to go on long trail rides?


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> I can't quite understand why you think they would be extremely uncomfortable, or would destroy your saddle. Have you ever tried riding in jeans? Millions of people have. Ever actually seen a saddle that'd been destroyed by riding in jeans? Or are you maybe believing marketing hype of the sort that gets people to buy giant SUVs & pickups because they're safer (they aren't), or causes a certain type of bicycle rider to dress like they're being sponsored in the Tour de France?


I ride dressage and the seat of my saddle is very, very soft. It scratches from anything and would certainly scratch from being rubbed against the seams and pockets of jeans of hours. These seams also rub against your legs and I actually have scars on my knees from ill-placed seams on breeches, which are much, much more forgiving than jeans. The point of knee patches on breeches or full seats is that there should be no seam against which your leg, particularly your knee, can rub. It is not marketing, it is practicality. Full seat breeches also make you stick more to the saddle, which can be very useful. I don't trail ride, I have no idea what that is like, but I know for sure that I could not ride the way I do in jeans unless I want to end up a bloody, miserable mess. 



> Remember, the OP here is not an advanced rider training for serious competition. He's a beginning rider. Why should he buy competition-quality gear when he may decide he has no urge to compete, but likes to go on long trail rides?


I'm not telling him to buy anything, I was answering a general question about the cost of equestrian equipment.


----------



## BeccaF (Jun 26, 2013)

I think you also have to consider what fits. I had all intentions of buying a pair of $25 used breeches, but ended up with $80 "used" ones (they still had the tags and were still less than half the original price) because they *fit*. When I was a kid and it was okay to ride in jodhpurs, I did. Dealing with boots that need boot pulls and a boot jack are a pain. And ill fitting gear more likely ends up not getting used. I believe in inexpensive, but not cheap.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Do NOT ride in a bike helmet! They are designed for a completely different kind of impact. The shape of some of them can also give you serious neck injuries if you fell a certain way.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

*hides troxel helmet shamefully*  

I ride in jeans all of the time though, and have never messed up a saddle or my legs. I agree that they ARE hot though. Riding in jeans in the summer = a death sentence!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I wouldn't know if my jeans were ruining my saddle, it's a very well worn rough out barrel saddle :lol: someone else did all the damage and staining, so I get to be blissfully carefree with it.

I buy a lot of stuff used. Halters, bits, riding clothes.
I also visit clearance sections a lot, they have amazing deals.

I choose one or two things that I'll pay full price for (my Wranglers, a barrel racers gotta have nice jeans) and I buy all my horses blankets brand new.

My best advice is to shop around, look on craigslist, in tack stores, posted ads, and online. That's how you find the best deals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I refuse to pay the higher prices. While people give me strange looks when I am wearing a simple pair of no name breeches while they are wearing their $200 breeches, if I happen to have the better horse that day I still pin above them. I have not seen an instance yet where that $200 pair of breeches did any better in a fall or other issue than my $50 version..they can still tear and rip. The only thing I never skimped on were my helmets. I like my skull just as it is and my $190 IRH has saved me more than once. I like the IRH elite. It fits me well and looks good for schooling or show with a simple swipe of a damp sponge.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Endiku said:


> *hides troxel helmet shamefully*
> 
> I ride in jeans all of the time though, and have never messed up a saddle or my legs. I agree that they ARE hot though. Riding in jeans in the summer = a death sentence!


I school in a Troxel, I admit it. But it does fit me well and I've never experienced any workmanship issues.

I also schooled in jeans and rubber boots up until I became much more serious about my riding (ie. multiple horses, most days of the week). Now I wear breeches, Blundstones and half chaps for schooling, but aside from my footwear my riding clothing is still very inexpensive, and gets repaired and reused as necessary.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

futuredoctor said:


> Honestly... $150 for a pair of pants? How am I supposed to afford this stuff?
> 
> Bike Helmet:
> $0 (through free community programs) - $35
> ...


Don't I wish I had an answer for you. I think they just get away with it, because they know we will buy it. Most people who board, ride and show horses have or find the cash to get what they need to show and most tack brands know that. They know we will pay for it all.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey...Troxels are still good helmets. I took a fall over a jump and smacked the back of my head...it shattered the outer shell of the helmet but my head didn't have a scratch. The helmet did its job and it was retired in glory after being passed around to anyone who doesn't wear a helmet while jumping. At the time a helmet requirement wasn't enforced for private owners on property but it is now..no one gets on a horse without a helmet.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I ride with a variety of people who have a variety of incomes. 

CEOs and docs school in off-brand jeans and Troxel helmets, or the local lumber yards ball cap. Always. We all do tend to wear decent boots, not everyone, but most. The wish-they-were's school in higher end stuff.

And the ones with ranches? Oi. You might wonder if there was a worst dressed contest going on if you find them out working.

Fashion is function here for most of us.


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

Luckily I'm fine for now. My instructor said I can wear boots and jeans and they provide helmets. I can wear whatever shirt I want to wear. Or go shirtless.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Lol! Go shirtless? You have definitely one-upped the lady riders in that area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I can think of a reason to not ride shirtless. Road rash. ouch.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have gotten nice denim leggings on clearance at Walmart for $5-7 per pair. They're comfortable, thin enough for summer riding (I live in Arizona where we really know what heat is), are tapered so I can wear half chaps, and stretch. I got a lovely pair of grey cotton stretch skinny pants that honestly feel like breeches for $11 at Walmart the other day. In winter, I wear a pair of Thinsulate-type long underwear under my leggings. I also have super stretchy jeans that I love to ride in.

I ride in a pair of Ariat Terrains that I bought brand new with tags at a local thrift store for $10 (after almost four years of almost daily wear, sometimes for hours at a time, plus being subjected to mud, muck, and water, they are finally starting to split along the sole...sad day). I also have my Ariat Tombstones that I can ride in if I ride in regular jeans.

My half chaps were $15 including shipping from eBay. They are mesh, so cooler in the summer.

My helmet is a Troxel that I got for free. I really need a new helmet and am saving up for a Tipperary Sportage ($65 plus shipping). 

I go to thrift stores and buy long-sleeve button-down shirts that are lightweight. That way I can wear them year-round and roll the sleeves down if I'm riding through thick brush/trees. In winter, I layer a t-shirt under the long-sleeve or a pullover sweatshirt over top.

Unless you're competing, all the expensive name-brand stuff isn't necessary. As has been said, though, don't skimp on the helmet or boots. I have just about lived in my Terrains for the past four years. I've hiked in them, ridden in them, washed cars eight hours a day in them...I even wore them to work when I fractured my ankle and got tired of the stupid CAM boot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Shirtless???? LOL Okay...just stay on the top side of the horse.

I am thankful to be a trailrider in this lifetime. I expect to pay for a good saddle, bit, helmet and boots (I prefer Ariat Terrains), but the jeans are $15 stretch denim men's Wranglers and I'm a champ at finding great t-shirts at garage sales for 25-50 cents.
Re: Helmet. Always try it on and buy new! Unless you know the head real well that previously wore it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh no...I don't WANNA price all my tack though! LOL!

Here I go, because you all made me curious. 

*Saddle* - (Used) $400
*Impact Gel Pad* - (Used) $40 (Don't EVER expect to find a nice pad that cheap again, I couldn't believe I found that one for under $100, even used...)
*Helmet (Troxel, rarely used)* - $60
*Sport Boots, *fronts and hinds - (New) $165
*Bell Boots* - (New) $25
*Headstall* - (New) $170
*Leather Knotted Reins* - (New) $60
*Bit* - (New) $70

Andd for my clothes...

*Jeans *- (New) $90
*Show Shirt* - (New) $175
*Boots* - (New) $120
*Spurs *- (New) $50
*Hat* - (New) $75

My Total: $1500

The way I see it, for one nice set of tack and clothes for me, some people buy brand new saddles for that much. Though still, there are several places where I could of bought used or found cheaper stuff. I'm just terrible at looking and fall for the look of super nice things.

If I was riding in a helmet often though, I would get one of those GPA helmets, or at least a nice Tipperary. The Troxel I have is not the normal bowl ones, but an actual show helmet.

(Showing on HS Equestrian, plain polo shirt, plain jeans, and plain helmet required)


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have gotten nice denim leggings on clearance at Walmart for $5-7 per pair. They're comfortable, thin enough for summer riding (I live in Arizona where we really know what heat is), are tapered so I can wear half chaps, and stretch.


I guess I should just get a pair of leggings. Haha jk.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Why is equestrian stuff so expensive? I'll tell ya why - to deter peops like me from buying all sorts of it in different brands, styles, colors, etc. Well hah, their evil plan didn't work, I still stockpile it all, I just look for sales & go broke saving money!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

futuredoctor said:


> I guess I should just get a pair of leggings. Haha jk.


Leggings are just basically skinny jeans with no zipper or button and no front pockets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Leggings are just basically skinny jeans with no zipper or button and no front pockets.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Umm leggings on a guy wouldn't be the best thing :lol:

And Karen don't I know it!! Seriously... I am like you, I would stock pile if I could, much to hubbys dismay :rofl:


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree, horse stuff is all very expensive. But some of the things you're mentioning are only as expensive as you want them to be.

My horses were free and given to us unexpectedly, so I did not have a budget in place for things like tack. So I made do for a while borrowing from friends until I could get the things I needed.

So far I have:

Endurance style saddle-$250, used.
Headstall-$70, new. **** my horse's fat head, none of the cheap ones would fit him!
Hackamore-$10, used.
Saddle pad-$25, new Walmart special
Halter and lead-$20, new.
Various brushes and grooming supplies-less than $15 total, new. 

For myself:
Ariat boots-$189
Walmart brand jeans one size larger than I usually wear-$14
Helmet-$60

Other than the farrier and feed, that's all I've spent on him since October. There are going to be cheap and expensive options for everything. Don't discount buying things used on ebay, craigslist and at local tack swaps. And be patient! If you want a $150 helmet but can't afford it wait for a holiday when the store might have a sale, check ebay for the specific item, etc.


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been looking on eBay and they have some pretty good deals.


----------



## whalegirl (Jul 5, 2013)

retailmenot.com is a great place to go for online coupons! i got my half chaps from statelinetack and the retailmenot coupon saved me like 13 bucks because they were already on sale. i also got my helmet and my boots from horse.com and tractor supply respectively at a discount because of my strategically used coupons  know how to shop!


----------

